# wanted SE-R badge/emblem



## SE-R 3.5 (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone have the SE-R badge/emblem that they'd be willing to send to me?


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

you can pick the emblem up at any Nissan dealership. Mine is displayed proudly in my garage, sorry, not giving it up


----------

